# Fitbit files for an IPO



## Terminator (Dec 17, 2014)

http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/07/technology/fitbit-ipo/index.html?sr=fbmoney050715fitbit0530story

Thoughts?

There is some big competition in this fitness tracking sector imo. Even with explosive sales over the last few years, I can't predict where they will be in 5+ years. It will be interesting if they do go public though.


----------

